# Police / Fire Bracelets



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

Any idea if they have a similar one for Firefighters?

I just purchased one of these.

Jeremie


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

None that I know of, maybe the members at Firehouse might know....


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Any word on the turn around. I ordered one on 12/11 and haven't heard anything yet. Shows up on my PayPal, though.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*



> December 23, 2004: The bracelets were shipped today from the factory. We will have them in a week.


 from http://www.policebracelet.com/news.htm


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

speedracer is supposed to have them by the 28th from the factory and will be sending out all the orders after that.

Here is a picture of the actual bracelet.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

These bracelet are becoming so popular nowadays and the number of different organizations jumping on the band wagon to raise money with them is skyrocketing. Do we really need a rubber band around our wrist to display that we give good causes. Its very egotistical IMO. 
What happened the the days for mailing an check and remaining anonymous.

On another note these bracelets are also becoming popular in the school system for other reasons. Read this..
http://www.sex-bracelets.com/


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

The sex bracelets are entirely different. Those were cool when I was like in the 3rd grade. Back then they were just a fad, they didn't have any special meanings like they do today. But I digress...

Most of the proceeds from the HONOR bracelet are going to the FOP and the Police Memorial in DC. It's for a good cause, IMHO, and shows support for LEOs. What's wrong with supporting law enforcement and showing it? :?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

Update: The bracelets should be shipped out to those who placed an order no later than Monday.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

I know these bracelets and the yellow ones are for a really good cause and I honestly feel that supporting both is a noble thing to do I also have to add that I think they look like total crap in uniform. I know that sounds insensitive but I'm a firm believer that to the uniformed public it just looks like the officer forgot to take off his/her "over 21" wristband from the club the night before. Call me traditional but I think that the only thing that belongs on anyone's wrist while in uniform is a watch and a Medical Alert if recommended.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

Irish I agree that it is for a good cause but I know I won't wear one on duty.

For the record I have received an email inquiring if MassCops endorses the bracelet, the answer is obviously yes and it was at the suggestion of Officer Dunngeon.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*

Dunngeon that is why I love you.

Gil, Looks like the Fire Service has nothing like this. I am working on get them made to support a yet to be determined Fire Service Fund/Organization/Association on a national level.

We have the color, red of course. Trying to find the write word is harder. I like "Bravest". Manly because more none Fire Service people will be purchasing these then people in the fire service. I am getting a lot of email traffic requesting "Brotherhood" for the word.

I am wondering what word you all think would be good. Please ask firefighters you know what word they think should be on such a Bracelet. Does not have to be "Bravest" or "Brotherhood".

Any feed back from all of you and anyone you know in the Fire Service would be helpful.

Jeremie
[email protected]


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*



Gil";p="50791 said:


> For the record I have received an email inquiring if MassCops endorses the bracelet, the answer is obviously yes and it was at the suggestion of Officer Dunngeon.


Oh hell, I can't take all the credit... Gil helped out a little too! :L:

Who loves ya, baby? :wub:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The Police Bracelet Fund*



MCOA41";p="50869 said:


> Dunngeon that is why I love you.


 

How about "Courage" or "Valor?"


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

MCOA,
How about "Foundation Saver" or "Paid To Sleep"? LOL The only municipal job where a bed is actually issued to you. What a gig!!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

For the longest time I resisted the yellow Lance Armstrong "LiveStrong" bracelets. While I have compassion to those who are battling cancer and those who have survived, I always thought they were trendy. I think what really turned me off was when I saw John Kerry magically start wearing one. He was down in the polls, recognized the growing popularity of the bracelets and, true to his self serving nature, started to wear one. Something tells me he isn't wearing one now that he isn't on camera all the time. Anyway, my girlfriends mother brought home a half dozen or so one day for her kids and me. She gave them to all of us and she started to cry. She is a breast cancer survivor and is very active in the cause. When I saw her crying, it made me realize how important the cause is to people and how strongly they feel about it. She said that she didn't have alot of money to donate and help those that helped her but this little 1$ bracelet was her way of letting people know that she cared and her way of getting people to think about the disease and those fighting it. Needless to say, I started to wear one when I saw how much it meant to her. 

I will be purchasing some of the police bracelets as well.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Zuke";p="50635 said:


> These bracelet are becoming so popular nowadays and the number of different organizations jumping on the band wagon to raise money with them is skyrocketing. Do we really need a rubber band around our wrist to display that we give good causes. Its very egotistical IMO.
> What happened the the days for mailing an check and remaining anonymous.
> 
> On another note these bracelets are also becoming popular in the school system for other reasons. Read this..
> http://www.sex-bracelets.com/


Purple: anal sex (alternate meaning: holding hands, doggy style) 
Ha ha ha 
Why are you trying to F my A ?!?!?! I thought you wanted to hold my hand?? 

Scott :rock:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll go with Dunny :inlove: on this one, I think it should be "Courage".

In the movie Ladder 49, a quote from John Travolta at the end says it all "People often ask how a firefighter can run INTO a burning building when everyone else is running out?.... COURAGE is the answer"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I really think it's a great idea. 

I almost hate to say this about the word "Brotherhood" because I don't want to be accused of man-hating again ( :roll: ), but there are female firefighters and I just don't think the word is fair, even figuratively. Besides, it doesn't really describe the heart and soul of firefighters... "brotherhood" could describe Freemasons or even an Elks lodge or something. 

"Bravest" is okay, but a little arrogant sounding... hey, cops are brave too, as are soldiers, etc. Maybe "Bravery" instead...?

The police bracelet has "Honor" for self explanatory reasons, and I also think that word is fitting because even though cops get a bad rap at times, they still hold their heads high and do what they gotta do. 

I really like the word "Courage" for firefighters... of course, that's just my opinion. To run into a burning structure of any sort... you gotta have some balls (figuratively, :lol: )! I think it's a very dignified word.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

i have been looking for a fire one myself after seeing the HONOR one. no luck yet though. i think either a black with red 343 or red with black 343 would be nice with the profits going to those families.


----------



## bdqadvisor (Aug 5, 2004)

We were told to stop wearing the yellow ones. Seems that that is the bracelet that the local hospitals use to identify a DNR!

And I agree with an earlier writer-they look chintzy in uniform. Whatever happened to the uniform rules?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Like any kind of fashion accessories, I don't think they were really meant to be a part of a police uniform. 


It's just a bracelet, people!!!! How and when you wanna wear it is up to you!


----------



## speedracer (Feb 4, 2004)

Let me thank everyone at the board for their support of the HONOR Bracelet. The national response has been more than I could imagine and I'm happy to say that the State of MA has ordered more than any other state. Gill and Dungeon, I'm sending you several freebies for your help in this.

Here is the update on the orders. The shipment got held up by Customs for 4 days. As I type this, they are on a Fed Ex truck from Memphis to my location. I'm about to leave my office and go to the Fed Ex Station and try to come up with a few boxes. Even if I don't, I am being told they will arrive Monday at my residence. I am taking off work Tuesday to ship out all of the pre-orders. Hopefully you will have them by the end of the week.

I appreciate everyone's patience and support. I have been involved in a few projects before this. Last year I did a Gearbox car and raised several thousand dollars for our local memorial but I have to say, I have never seen anything like this. If I told you the pre-sales, you just wouldn't believe it.

I am most proud of the other organizations that are buying these for local fundraisers. I also want to thank Gil because I had a few e-mails eluding that this was possibly a scam. I know for a fact that your board has helped stop that.

When you get the bracelets, please let us know what you think. I am looking forward to placing comments on the web site. Thanks Mass Cops! My wife and I were going through the mailing labels last night and she was griping that the names and addresses were a little different than we are used to here in the mid-west. I told her the more we see from MA, the better. You all are truly a great LE community.


----------



## speedracer (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is an article that just ran in our Newspaper: Article


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just doing our part, glad we could help out. 8)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow! Thanks so much speed.

And I am proud of everyone here that helped to contribute. You guys are awesome!

On a side note, look at what I found:

http://store.chowdaheadz.com/redsnabr.html


----------



## speedracer (Feb 4, 2004)

Crap: $7! I've been to Fenway and the beer was expensive but that is a crazy price.

I was awakened by Fed Ex at 0900. I prepared several for shipping and will send all of them tommorrow. I did get to the Post Office and got Gil's sent along with a few national organizations that wanted a sample before they ordered a bulk amount. So hopefully Gil can give everyone a heads up on them. Thanks again.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

The NE Patriots are also selling their own version for Patriot foundations. They were advertising them on the jumbo screen at Foxboro during the game yesterday. They are dark blue (darker than the honor bracelet) and say "Patriots" on them. One for a $1 donation.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Got mine today and they are cool as hell! :BNANA:


----------



## speedracer (Feb 4, 2004)

We're thinking about doing the firefighter bracelets. Can anyone tell me whether this is already in the works? I know the talk is out there. I have resisted the idea but we have gotten a ton of requests. I also need suggestions on a solid fundraiser and words. Please send any comments or suggestions to: Policebracelet AT yahoo.com

Thanks


----------

